# Apartment rental Milan



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Done a quick search but not found anything….

Can someone tell me of a few good agencies they have had experience with or know of for renting in Milan?

Also most importantly fees to expect from them?

Thanks!
Andy


----------

